# vac forming parts



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

has any one made a home made vac former. I rememeber seeing one in a old airplane book, where you use peg board. and a house vac.
Q: can i use plaster to make the mold for the lexan to pull down over?


----------



## Rembrandt (Oct 7, 2007)

I've used plaster, wax,poured plastic they all work. I like smaller holes then peg board 1\16 inch


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

how thick of plywood should i use for the top and bottom.
how far apart should the holes be to get the best vac.
do i need a lot , or just around the mold.?
if i use plaster should i paint it or use as is?


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

Or don't waste time and frustration - just buy one of these!

http://www.widgetworksunlimited.com/Thermoform_Plastic_Sheets_s/36.htm


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks for the info. i was wondering what i should use for temp setting on the oven. 
i bet i could build one out of wood for less than 100.00


----------



## slots (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe you could, I did a long time ago with ok results. My point is that this one at about $150 with shipping and a small supply of material is probably going to work and when you are done with your project or move on to another hobby you can probably get over half your money back out of it. 

Molding temp for PETG is around 200 F, a little higher for Lexan. Don't have experience with other plastics.

Good luck!


----------



## ovalone (Dec 8, 2009)

lexan can be difficult to mold. you have to dry it first. and the forming temp is a very small window. i tried making a home made machine and you just can do everything fast enough to mold lexan with one. i now have a factory machine that works. if your tryin to do something with size to it like a lm body you need a lot of vacuum.


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

i was going to make a small 12''x12'' for making a gear cover.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

this one works great if you are in the market to buy one.

http://www.phlatboyz.com/Phlatformer-Kit_p_10.html


----------

